# spezielle Software



## Krany (6. Juni 2003)

Hi
ich suche folgende Software für Linux:
     (1)  -  Eine Zugangssoftware ähnlich wie Oleco
     (2)  -  Ein gutes Packprogamm (gibt ja viele, aber welches ist GUT)
     (3)  -  TV-Software, die WinTV ähnelt
     (4)  -  ein 3D-Bearbeitunbgsprogramm, wie 3ds max

hab schon bei einigen Software was gefunden, weiß aber nich was gut ist, was könnt ihr empfehlen

mfg Krany


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. Juni 2003)

1. Was ist Oleco?
2. Ich benutz immer tar oder gzip/gunzip.
4. Da fällt mir nur Blender ein, aber damit hab ich noch nie was gemacht.

Hör aber lieber mal auf die Leute, die mehr mit Linux machen als ich.


----------



## Krany (6. Juni 2003)

Hi
1. Oleco ist eine Internetzugangssoftware für Win/mac, leider nich für Linux und speziell für modem user (wie mich).
2./4. danke


mfg Krany


----------



## lohokla (6. Juni 2003)

3. Ich benutzte das bei Suse beiliegende KWinTV, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin (ausser, dass bei mir die Kanäle nicht richtig gespeichert). Ansonnsten gefällt es mir sogar besser als das Windows WinTV.


----------



## Christian Fein (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Krany _
> *Hi
> ich suche folgende Software für Linux:
> (1)  -  Eine Zugangssoftware ähnlich wie Oleco
> ...



1) pppd ;-) ist eh das beste (bei flatrate)
2) tar & gzip das Orginal. GUIS gibts ein haufen dafür, loht sich aber über die Konsole zu machen, geht schneller und ist scripfähig
3) sagte schon jemand
4) blender


----------



## Krany (6. Juni 2003)

Hi
ein Dankeschön an euch alle ihr habt mir echt geholfen


----------

